
Berry-Phase Quantum Logic Operations in Diamond Robust to Noise - cbennett
http://www.ecnmag.com/news/2016/02/moving-electrons-around-loops-light-quantum-device-based-geometry
======
cbennett
The pdf is pay-walled on Nature; thankfully, it is up on Arxiv too:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.08993v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.08993v1.pdf)

